# Chicken Feed



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Is there a way to keep chicks from throwing food so they stop wasting it


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't particularly worry about it. Mine just scratch for the spilled food later in the day.


Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

sgtrunningfool said:


> Is there a way to keep chicks from throwing food so they stop wasting it


Yes there is. Don't refill the feeder until they have eaten all that they have spilled. This method works for me.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

What kind of feeder do you have? The ones with the small holes for them to eat out of are the best. If they can get in it, they will scratch it. The only way to keep a chicken from spilling their food is not to feed them or eat them.....


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you try raising it some? That always worked for my one feeder that I haunt from the rafters. Now I got a new one that hangs on the wall and they are awful with wasting. Still raising it a bit each time to try to get that happy medium.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Free range during the day if you can. It saves lots of feed and they don't eat as much. Plus they are happy and healthy ,imo.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree meerkat, let them be chickens. Sad thing is I have 20, only 2 will walk in the snow!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

we have 4" PVC with a Y pipe at the bottom. Limits how much and how far they can scatter food.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

These are BABY chicks and are not big enough to let outside yet.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

cnsper said:


> These are BABY chicks and are not big enough to let outside yet.


Raise the feeder to a height that equals the height of their backs.

This feeder will help minimize spillage: <Click Here>.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Raise the feeder to a height that equals the height of their backs.
> 
> This feeder will help minimize spillage: <Click Here>.


That is the feeder I am using


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

sgtrunningfool said:


> That is the feeder I am using


Cut a piece of 2x6 about 5" long and set it on that


----------

